# How are you watering with 96-100deg days



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

It's been 99 to 100degrees with no rain for like 2 weeks. I've been wondering how people go about watering in this extreme heat.


----------



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

Here in San Antonio I've been watering 3 times a week at .5" per watering. I keep my bermuda and zoysia at 2" which helps retain a lot of moisture even at the surface. Turf has been super healthy all summer. Just did a HOC reset to get rid of some brown areas after mowing. Turf rebounded back to 100% in about 12 days, with nothing but 100 degree days. Kept the same watering schedule after the reset. Once the temps drop to mid to low 90s I'm gonna drop the watering to twice a week at .5" per watering.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

.8" every 5-6days, HOC .5" once I see it stressing I water the next morning.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Have a huge yard on a water wells but...I Water 5-6 stations about an hour each on back to back nights. The other 10-15 stations stations get watered about an hour each back to back...Im watering 6 days a week, split between stations 1-6Mon/Tues, stations 7-11 Wed Thurs and stations 12-16Fri/Sat which still has not been enough in this heat in Lubbock.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm close to lubbock and like @MrMeaner says yea the heat has sucked. I'm watering front and back yard zones for 45 minutes each every other day and 15 minutes on off days. I'm barely keeping up.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

1 inch every 7 days. By day 5 I can see localized dry spots from compaction/poor sprinkler coverage. The rest looks fine, even on day 6.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

It's HOT i haven't watered in weeks and my crape myrtles are losing leaves now. I'm going to water this weekend though.

Things I've noticed my neighbors NEVER water there grass and their lawn looks pretty good. Another thing most of us in this neighborhood have St Augustine and I'm the only one that had fungus problems. So I dialed back alot of stuff that I did in prior years. Watering all the time is one of them


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm taking advantage of the heat and using it to my advantage with the watering and fert to get the most out of the end of the growing season.
20 mins each station every morning and then 2x that every other day.
Fortunate to pump water from our lake to irrigate :mrgreen: .

Bermuda is spreading very well with 24-0-11 application 2x/month.
Soil temps are still at 80F


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm not irrigated so it's not getting anything other than dew. Looking good still, surprisingly. Not sure what it'll look like in a couple weeks though.. forecast is hot & dry!


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

I have been watering about 1 inch per week and am cutting my tiftuf at about one inch. Maybe it's the clay soil I have, but the ground always seems to be quite moist according to my moisture probe even when I have gone a week without watering in the heat


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

No rain fall. An 3/4" of water twice a week. Rainfall. One inch per week if at all. The Rachio irrigation controller has helped cut my water bill.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> It's HOT i haven't watered in weeks and my crape myrtles are losing leaves now. I'm going to water this weekend though.
> 
> Things I've noticed my neighbors NEVER water there grass and their lawn looks pretty good. Another thing most of us in this neighborhood have St Augustine and I'm the only one that had fungus problems. So I dialed back alot of stuff that I did in prior years. Watering all the time is one of them


Yeah I have st aug and I have a neighbor that has st aug. mowed at 3" every 2 week. they didn't start watering until mid July. They have the best lawn right now. They let it get super dry and crisp Then water the hell out of it maybe once every week and a half. Their lawn doesn't show stress until at least 7 days have past. Next year I'm going to wait until the whole yard is super crispy before watering. I probably won't have to water until July. July and August is usually our dry season. I was watering once every 5 days since May. now I'm at every 4 and it is dry after a day.


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

Chncdafied said:


> Here in San Antonio I've been watering 3 times a week at .5" per watering. I keep my bermuda and zoysia at 2" which helps retain a lot of moisture even at the surface. Turf has been super healthy all summer. Just did a HOC reset to get rid of some brown areas after mowing. Turf rebounded back to 100% in about 12 days, with nothing but 100 degree days. Kept the same watering schedule after the reset. Once the temps drop to mid to low 90s I'm gonna drop the watering to twice a week at .5" per watering.


I am in Dallas area, watering 3 times a week at 0.5" per day. Just the past month of August, 100-103 for 2-3 weeks and I did water for like deep with 2 hours one day about 1" per watering and the rest just 0.25".

What time did you start your watering?

I did mine was like 12am when watering deep and the rest are 4:30am.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I also sprayed sledgehammer a week and half ago so that maybe causing the lawn a little stress in this heat. Furthermore I'm going to check for chinch bugs and grubs today because last September about 6 neighbors lost either their front or back lawn. I lost a lot of both but I did catch it in time and it has taken all year but it has almost filled back in in the front. I sprayed dominion back in June and I may have done it again but I can't remember. Is it worth spraying dominion if I don't see any chinch bugs or grubs?


----------



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

thangkhungdien said:


> Chncdafied said:
> 
> 
> > Here in San Antonio I've been watering 3 times a week at .5" per watering. I keep my bermuda and zoysia at 2" which helps retain a lot of moisture even at the surface. Turf has been super healthy all summer. Just did a HOC reset to get rid of some brown areas after mowing. Turf rebounded back to 100% in about 12 days, with nothing but 100 degree days. Kept the same watering schedule after the reset. Once the temps drop to mid to low 90s I'm gonna drop the watering to twice a week at .5" per watering.
> ...


Start watering at 5am. One zone I have to split up into two waterings due to a descent slope and clay soil. If I water the whole .5" at once i get standing water. The first half starts at midnight and second half at 5am.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Greyleafspot said:


> I also sprayed sledgehammer a week and half ago so that maybe causing the lawn a little stress in this heat. Furthermore I'm going to check for chinch bugs and grubs today because last September about 6 neighbors lost either their front or back lawn. I lost a lot of both but I did catch it in time and it has taken all year but it has almost filled back in in the front. I sprayed dominion back in June and I may have done it again but I can't remember. Is it worth spraying dominion if I don't see any chinch bugs or grubs?


I spray it because I don't want to lose any of my yard.

Imidacloprid
Bifen it
Bifen it

Repeat every month


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

It has not rained at my house in almost 2 months. Im just trying to do the bare minimum to keep it alive at this point.


----------



## jw38 (Aug 7, 2019)

Chncdafied said:


> Here in San Antonio I've been watering 3 times a week at .5" per watering. I keep my bermuda and zoysia at 2" which helps retain a lot of moisture even at the surface. Turf has been super healthy all summer. Just did a HOC reset to get rid of some brown areas after mowing. Turf rebounded back to 100% in about 12 days, with nothing but 100 degree days. Kept the same watering schedule after the reset. Once the temps drop to mid to low 90s I'm gonna drop the watering to twice a week at .5" per watering.


I'm in Spring Branch on Canyon Lake and we've been on watering restrictions by our water service provider for more than 6 weeks. The total ban on watering was lifted about 3 days ago and now we're allowed to water two days a week between the hours of 7-10am and 7-10pm. My TifTuf Bermuda has taken a beating so I'm praying for lots of rain!


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

jw38 said:


> Chncdafied said:
> 
> 
> > Here in San Antonio I've been watering 3 times a week at .5" per watering. I keep my bermuda and zoysia at 2" which helps retain a lot of moisture even at the surface. Turf has been super healthy all summer. Just did a HOC reset to get rid of some brown areas after mowing. Turf rebounded back to 100% in about 12 days, with nothing but 100 degree days. Kept the same watering schedule after the reset. Once the temps drop to mid to low 90s I'm gonna drop the watering to twice a week at .5" per watering.
> ...


WOW! A TOTAL ban? That's crazy! Maybe it's because of what happened to lake dunlap :lol:

The true test of the marketing machine behind TifTuf! How's it look?


----------



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

jw38 said:


> Chncdafied said:
> 
> 
> > Here in San Antonio I've been watering 3 times a week at .5" per watering. I keep my bermuda and zoysia at 2" which helps retain a lot of moisture even at the surface. Turf has been super healthy all summer. Just did a HOC reset to get rid of some brown areas after mowing. Turf rebounded back to 100% in about 12 days, with nothing but 100 degree days. Kept the same watering schedule after the reset. Once the temps drop to mid to low 90s I'm gonna drop the watering to twice a week at .5" per watering.
> ...


My parents live in Spring Branch, and we've been sodding 419 in sections. The restrictions are killing their results. The crazy thing is that the lake is at 100% capacity. Sounds like they can't keep up with the demand on water use with the current infrastructure. Spring Branch area has grown so much.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I just got my water bill. $257, the highest it has ever been. Used 50,000 gallons in the month of August. OUCH.

I water my yard beginning at 4:30 am, then 6:00am, then 7:30 am, which gives the grass time to absorb the water.

Twice a week. Then I supplement sometimes by running the same length of time but after 8:00 pm, one time.

Only a few neighbors willing to spend the money. Most yard are brown in large areas, some dormant, some dying.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Deleted - double tapped.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

1/2" twice per week.

The nights I water my cycles start at 12:30 (1/4") and 3:30 (1/4").

My bill is $248 for 40,000. The one I get next will be worse..


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

david_ said:


> 1/2" twice per week.
> 
> The nights I water my cycles start at 12:30 (1/4") and 3:30 (1/4").
> 
> My bill is $248 for 40,000. The one I get next will be worse..


I paid $322 for 73,381 plus I have a pool and 5 girls in the house 🤔😩


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Over $300 would sting.

This is my first year to really sort out my irrigation, so it's reassuring to see my water use is in line with others. Previously I thought water would never be over $150.


----------

